# Blackest substance invented



## reptiles (Feb 8, 2003)

British scientists say they have produced the "blackest ever" surface developed so far.

The industrial coating is the darkest and least reflective surface on Earth.

see news at: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/2732487.stm


----------



## sotto (Feb 8, 2003)

My old college astronomy professor claimed you could make the blackest looking surface on earth by putting together a whole bunch of pins or needles and looking directly down the point end. The surface absorbs all light.


----------



## Lighthouse (Feb 8, 2003)

Hmmm... > Muse Mode On <

The link indicates an initial use as a coating for the inside of telescopes and other astronomical equipment and that it is approximately 20+ times less reflective than current technology.

When they get past the supply/demand hurdle and the price comes closer to that of regular paint, I immagine that there will be many other uses developed.

Here is my suggestion for consideration...we, as flashoholics, currently seem to do beam shots on a white surface from x distance away. 

By using the "blacker than black" paint as it is currently called on a surface, we could also provide a contrasting beam shot on a black, light reflection reduction surface as a sort of "anti-podal?" test. It seems like food for thought as it could be set as a reference for the low reflectivity end versus a higher reflectivity beam shot from the white. 

Of course, we would need to agree on both ends of the spectrum in terms of reflectivity, I've seen white paint in many shades of reflectivity. 

reptiles, thanks for sharing your find, I found it to be interesting.

Have a great weekend.

Lighthouse


----------

